# MES 40 w/ AMAZEN Tube Smoker



## smokin on bayou (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I just purchased a MES 40, and based on what learned on this site, I also purchased a 12 in tube smoker from AMAZEN products. I am starting to believe I should have purchased the tray smoker instead of tube. After all, the primary reason for the purchase was to extend the amount of time between adding wood chips and it looks as though the tray lasts longer than the tube for hot smoking. 

I'm curious about 2 things, where does the tube go in the smoker? I'm confused. The only place I see it can fit is in the pan on the bottom?

Which product works best for the MES 40?


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 21, 2012)

I have not seen anyone using the Tube in a MES yet, I've seen it used in propane and pellet smokers but haven't seen it in an electric. I won't say it won't work, it seems to be working good where the AMNPS won't. I have read over and over how well the AMNPS works in the MES and most people who use the combo swear by it and think it's the best thing they've done for their smoker. Hopefully someone (Todd) will come along and let us know how the Tube works in electrics. I don't have an electric but now I'm curious to find out.


----------



## smokin on bayou (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree, I don't think the tube is a good fit for this unit, however, I will say the pellets Todd sent with the tube smoke very well in the standard smoke tray the units comes with. 

I'm new to electric smokers, so this is all new to me.


----------



## glocksrock (Jul 22, 2012)

It will work fine, and as long as you don't need smoke for a really long time, the tube will be ok. But I'm sure if you want, Todd will let you swap it out and pay the difference. But if you decide to keep it or also purchase a tray version, just set it on the rails to the left of the chip tray.


----------



## mkinglaw (Jul 26, 2012)

I've used the Tube Smoker 12" version w/my MES 40 cooking summer sausage.  Placed on the bottom left, removed the chip loader fired it up and it worked like a champ!!!  BTW, I've used the 12" on my Traeger & the 18" in my FEC...they have never went out and have burned consistently w/great smoke.  Also, I bought all of the previous models trying to inject some smoke flavor into my pellet & electric cookers. (sawdust version & rat maze pellet version)  The tubes are the only ones that have stayed lit and produced the smoke flavor profile that I was looking for...


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 26, 2012)

If Todd doesn't chime in on this thread send him a PM. I'm sure he has done plenty of testing and would know if there is a better solution for you or if the tube smoker can work fine in the MES.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Ross 

I just sent him an email on something else so I pasted the link for him.


----------



## hkeiner (Jul 26, 2012)

> The tubes are the only ones that have stayed lit and produced the smoke flavor profile that I was looking for...


Mmm... interesting information. I am always on the lookout for improved/better tools for smoking. I used the original AMNS when it was the only one available from Amazen and I thought it was great. Then I got the AMNPS when it became available and thought it was even greater. Now I wonder if the tube smoker would be the greatest of them all. Look forward to opinions of others that have used both the AMNPS and the new AMNTS in a MES.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey All

The Tube Smoker is a cool addition to my other gadgets

It was designed to work in Pellet Grills/Smokers, but has shown to be successful in some gas grills, propane vertical smokers, fridge conversions and a few other smokers.

I gave it a few test runs in my MES, and it performed very well.  Too well!

IMHO....The Tube Smoker produces a little too much smoke for the size of the MES

The AMNPS is still the best smoker for the MES

If you've purchased a Tube Smoker and want to swap out, drop me a PM

Todd


----------



## denver smoke (Jun 22, 2013)

Todd Johnson at Amazen Products said the tube smoker wors great in the MES 40 so I'm going to try it out. He said in colo at altitude the tube smoker works best.  I wanted the 18" tube so I could get longer smokes (6 hrs with the 18" tube).  Todd wasn't sure it would fit.  Here are a couple of photos on how I rigged it up.  I'll let you know how it works.












image.jpg



__ denver smoke
__ Jun 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ denver smoke
__ Jun 22, 2013


















image.jpg



__ denver smoke
__ Jun 22, 2013


----------



## wilty44 (Jul 13, 2013)

How did this setup end up working for you?  I just bought a AMNTS and want to set it up in my MES 40 the same way.  Let me know if there are any suggestions you may have.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## smokingjoejoe (Sep 15, 2013)

I too would like to know how this experiment went. I have the amnts from Todd and am looking to get an electric charcoal combo smoker - master built dual.


----------

